# Unable to set avatar



## 80H (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, I'm trying to set a custom avatar but am running into an "unable to save image error" every time that I try - that's the end of the description and I have no idea why. 

I have tried with PNG, GIF, and JPG formats, all under 40kb and all 68x68 sizes, but with no luck. Ideally I'd like to use the PNG for quality purposes. I have my own URL that these are being hosted on, but using the URL or trying to upload them myself both lead to the same problem.

Thanks
-Adam


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 10, 2012)

Same here :/


----------



## Sofos (Feb 11, 2012)

ditto


----------



## 80H (Feb 14, 2012)

seems to have fixed itself, was just able to change it


----------

